# Anyone own a lg oled tv?



## sticketfan (Apr 25, 2007)

I have been eyeing the lg 55in 9600 curved oled model...before I plunk down 3 grand I was wondering if it is good as the experts say?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Curved screens are over rated.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Not big on curved TV's either. But OLED technology is the best currently.


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

I have one of last year's LG flat oled tvs (non-curved). Best picture I've ever seen. Equals or maybe even betters my Pioneer Kuro plasma.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

sticketfan said:


> I have been eyeing the lg 55in 9600 curved oled model...before I plunk down 3 grand I was wondering if it is good as the experts say?


Here's what CNet experts say,it's very enlightening to say the least.There's the good,and the bad,and the ugly.

http://www.cnet.com/products/lg-ef9500/


----------

